# BPH Measuring



## therocs (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I can listen to a watches beat and get a rough idea of the beat speed, but is there a reasonably inexpensive method of doing it accurately?

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only with a timing machine.

This is the cheapest that I know of and I want one.

http://www.bmumford.com/microset.html


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I usually make marks on a piece of paper in time with the beats, for say 5 seconds. Then count the number of marks, maybe repeat it to check. If the number of marks is 25 then its 18 kbph (5 per second) etc.... works for me,

cheers,

mat


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Mat

Have you tried that with an Accutron?


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

hahaha


----------

